# Magnum Research Handguns



## Lou (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello fellow handgun enthusiast I am new to the forum and fairly new to the handgun scene, although I have shot & own several handguns mainly revolvers that I inherited or were handed down to me by relatives

I have just received my state handgun permit and am now looking to purchase a semi auto something in the line of .44 mag .357 mag or .50AE 

The guns I have been looking at are manufactured by Magnum Research I do not own & have no prior experience with Magnum Research and was hoping you guys could shed a little light on the company and gun quality along with reliability


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Only know them by reputation, but is has been a very good reputation. They (IWI) also make the "Baby Eagle" line which also has a very good reputation.


BTW - Welcome to the forum! :smt039


----------



## Lou (Apr 23, 2013)

High pockets, thanks for the input it's very much appricated.
I grew up with name brands like Smith & Wesson, Ruger, Sig, Glock and the likes. When I saw the Magnum Research prices I figured I better do a little leg work before I dump $1800 on a brand I know nothing about


----------



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

I own a .50AE Mark XIX and am very pleased with it. Hold it strong, and keep it clean, and you will never have a problem with it. Don't be fooled by the morons on Youtube who hit themselves in the head with it; I can shoot it one-handed no problem. It's big and heavy, and large-framed. I can shoot it very accurately. I love it. I have never had an experience with their customer service, however, so I can't comment on that.

Oh yes .50AE ammo is very expensive, lol.

Cannon


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Magnum research is an Israel company. I think some may now be made in the usa
they are very good and used in movies a lot


----------



## Lou (Apr 23, 2013)

Jonny Cannon, thanks for the reponse. Did some research last night on the M.R, guns and am very impressed but it's always nice to get firts hand experince....ahahaha ya .50 cal ammo will put a big hole in your wallet


----------



## Lou (Apr 23, 2013)

hideit, your right! they have been manufactured in Isreal but seem as though they are also building guns in the USA as well


----------

